# Pancakes and Quinoa Kings



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

This discovery has lead me to go about stocking up food supplies in a different manner. After all a food cache is for surviving the hard times or a prolonged emergency; not for creating a mini mart of delicacies. The point is to be able to live and still be healthy. 

1. Krusteaz Buttermilk Pancake Mix is a surprise to me as far as high calories in a small amount of space. A 3.5 Bag of this stuff has 5,760 calories in it dry. It has 6 grams of sugar, 4 grams of protein, 1 gram of fiber, and the fat content is very low at 15 calories in each 180 calorie serving being fat. 

2. Israeli Couscous- 1,140 calories in 11.53 ounces container. The size of the container is about three times smaller than the bag of pancake mix. This however is a slightly more healthy option as it has less fat, no sugar and more protein in it. 

3. Libby's chicken Vienna sausage 4.6 oz can- This would be a great food to save for starving times when you haven't found a high source of fat in a while. Each can has 280 calories in it, but 220 of these calories are fat. It is pretty much a little tin of chicken flavored lard. This has its uses. The size comparison of this can equals to almost exactly 1/6 the size of the Pancake mix bag. 

4. Quaker old fashioned oats- A 2 lb 10 oz cylindrical container takes up more space than the 3.5 lb pancake mix bag and only comes in at 4500 calories dry with 25 calories of fat per serving. This is a higher amount of fat per serving than the pancake mix. Oats provide good heart healthy fat, so this hike in fat content is welcome. Oats in my opinion are one of the best food stuffs you can put away. They can be used for skin ailments too...major plus. 

5. Dried 1 Lb bag of black bean- 840 calories total, and it is a excellent fat free source of fiber. The bag is roughly a 1/4 the size of the bag of pancake mix. Stock up on toilet paper if you are packing the beans high. 

6. 11 Lb bag of Basmati rice contains 16,564 calories, and is 3 times larger than the pancake mix. 

7. 1 Lb 12 oz of Skippy's peanut butter has 4,750 calories and most of these calories are fat. 

8. A 4 Lb bag of Quinoa that is slightly larger than the pancake mix has 6800 calories. Quinoa contains 23% of your daily suggested intake of Phosphorus....Which leads me to point out that none of the other food items have any Phosphorus listed. High calorie food and it is very healthy...I'm thinking I will be buying more of this in the future. Quinoa is expensive compared to rice, but it may be worth the investment for health reasons. One major reason would be lowering the chances of diabetes by poor diet in shtf. 

These are some of the items in my pantry. 

What is in your pantry?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I add a 1/4 cup of quinoa to 1 cup of rice in one mix, another mix I also add a 1/4 cup of beans by dry ratio to all.

Beans are soaked overnight.

I do pre cook the quinoa then add it to the dry rice when starting the pot on the stove.

I have all the above minus the black beans, I store navy and great northern.

Plain white rice instead of the basmati.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice stock up , you are doing very well.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

What's the best way to store Krusteaz Buttermilk Pancake Mix and how long will it last?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Quinoa is delicious when you simmer with a stock and some OJ and spices then stuff bell peppers with the Quinoa and top the peppers with cheese. We put turkey as the meat for a healthy meal. 

Socom42 do you cook the beans before combining them to the rice and Quinoa mixtures? you mentioned soaking them but not cooking...just wondering. 


Thanks Targetshooter. Yep I'm working with only a small space so these projects help me get the most out of my storage areas. I have used under my bed, in a chest that my TV rests on and in my bathroom for storage areas. 

Inceptor, In its original packaging without breaking the seal it last until 7/25/2018. I bet that it stays good well past that date. If its stored in a cool, dry, dark environment that maintains a constant it would stay for longer. In the areas I have it the shelf life will be less. Also if you transferred it into a more airtight food grade container with oxygen packets that is the best.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Socom42 do you cook the beans before combining them to the rice and Quinoa mixtures? you mentioned soaking them but not cooking...just wondering.


Yes. I pre cook the beans also, not complete though, I let the whole mix finish up within the cooking rice.

This is the time when I add whatever else in it to end up with the finished product which varies.

This method keeps thing from turning to mush.

Having almost five full gallon cases of molasses puts those beans right up there, food wise.

During the winter when the wood stove is running, I throw a Griswold Dutch oven on the top filled with beans, chopped bacon, molasses and a cup of Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce.

These are soaked overnight, rinsed then dumped in, takes about 14-16 hours to cook, sometimes longer.

The pot stock is then put into Ziploc bags and put into the cold room which is bug and rodent proof.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

tried growing quinoa a few years ago, so darn many lambs quarters, I encourage in the garden, hard to tell what came up apart.

Never got any grain but I'm sure my lambs quarters are now mixed with quinoa.

Anybody GROW it? In northeast USA?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes. I pre cook the beans also, not complete though, I let the whole mix finish up within the cooking rice.
> 
> This is the time when I add whatever else in it to end up with the finished product which varies.
> 
> ...


That sounds damn good. I love baked beans


----------

